# GNU Rider's Choice MTX



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought the Gnu Rider's Choice MTX and took it for it's first run at Mont Sainte-Anne near Quebec City on Sunday. The mountain had received over 60cm (2ft) of snow in the previous week and it snowed hard all day too. So, the surfaces were very uneven (and mostly ungroomed) with litle ice and lots of deep powder.
I'm a bigfoot, so I ride a wide board with a 162cm length. 
Anyway, I have to say, I LOVE this board! It's relatively stiff, so it just slices through uneven snow so you don't feel lots of bumps underfoot. It turns beautifully and surfs really easily on deep snow. The magne-traction edges are just amazing! By the end of the day, if I saw ice, I'd head straight for it instead of avoiding it, just to feel the board perform! It literaly bites into the ice and holds an edge until you're out of it! No more skidding on ice patches and going sliding!
Anyone who rides on the east coast should get a board with magne-traction! It is amazing! The edge-hold also meant that I was able to lean out on crazy angles when gunning dwn the slope, so that sometimes it felt like the board was at a 90 degree angle to the surface and my head was close to the snow!
I'm looking forward to taking it to Bromont later in the week to really put it to the test! This rain we got today wil likely have turned the mountain into a downhill ice rink.... I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

hey i wuz just wonderin if u thought that maybe the megnetraction gave u too much edge control? like it wud pull u to the ground or somethin? did u have to detune it at all? thnx


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

TeriyakiTerror said:


> hey i wuz just wonderin if u thought that maybe the megnetraction gave u too much edge control? like it wud pull u to the ground or somethin? did u have to detune it at all? thnx


I dont think its possible to have "too much" grab, thats really a subjective thing that would differ from rider to rider.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

No, I definitely didn't feel like it was pulling me to the ground. You still have control over the board, it doesn't have a mind of its own. Will be interested to see how fast it is on a smoother surface. Hard to tell given the conditions. Not sure what you mean by 'detune'??


----------

